# 1995 240SX Value



## black02SS (Jan 7, 2005)

sup everyone, newbie checkin onto this board. Just got a Q for you guys.
My friend is looking for a car and I couldnt convince him to go domestic, so he's wanting a 240 pretty bad. He found this one for sale : http://www.craigslist.org/sfc/car/54081441.html
My question is that is that car really worth that much?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

depends on who you ask.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

according to KBB.com the value of that car is only $7160.00 So you make that call. here's the site :


http://kbb.com/kb/ki.dll/kw.kc.ur?kbb.SC;657246;SC079&29205;cpe+r&40;Nissan;1995 240SX&11;NI;C7&&&

Offer him $7500 take it or leave it. LOL. Good luck with that :thumbup:


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> according to KBB.com the value of that car is only $7160.00 So you make that call. here's the site :
> 
> 
> http://kbb.com/kb/ki.dll/kw.kc.ur?kbb.SC;657246;SC079&29205;cpe+r&40;Nissan;1995 240SX&11;NI;C7&&&
> ...


Lol...don't even bother i tried that already. I even offered him 8g's. This guys original price for this car was $10700. 2 weeks later he lowered it down to $10500. From then till now and its $9100. I got my car, I'm happy, that guy is a waste of your time.


----------

